# Matapeake report



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Three of us had whole pier to ourselves and we took a full advantage of it!!
We caugth and released 3 dozen Stripers and few white perch and we had blast catching them till the big boys showed up...
Our line which was no more than 10 pound were snapping like it was a robberband.
Those we brought close enought to see must gone at least 40 inches long.
My shoulder is still hurting from bring in those horses.... After we changed to heavier gear from 8pm til 11pm , stripers from 20 inches to 45 inches were brought in... If any of you want to get into some C&R stiper action near DC this is it..
As we were leaving the pier I am not sure if they were Italians or Arabs but they were keeping all stripers and we ask them nicely to let go their chatch but they were not having it,,they kept everything they caught. Where is a game warden when you need one?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bluefish...Outstanding fishing trip. Were you able to release all fish unharmed and where you guys using circle hooks? As far as the Arabs keeping their fish, report them. I keep the 24hr CATCH A POACHER DNR number is my cell phone (1-800-628-9944) and I don't hesitate to report such activity. After being threatened at knife point about 4 years ago at Conowingo Dam over a couple of guys keeping rock after midnight I don't even confront anyone now, I just call the DNR on the spot.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I wonder how long they will be around before they make thier run into the headwaters?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Outstanding! The fish are in...now we just need the season to start


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Yes Catman! We were all using circle hooks and after we realize stripers were running 10 pounds and up we changed to # 4 hooks..
It was hard trying to squeeze them tiny bloodworms into huge #4 hooks but it was worth it. All fishes were unharmed and needless to say bring the net so you can release them big females to water with out great stress....


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Blue
were you hittin them in the left or right corner? were there any bait fish around ?
thanks Dre'


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Aaargh! I left all my gear back in Tidewater last winter! You guys are killing me!

Take pictures next time you go...could make for nice photos.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

All your gear? You don't have a snoopy rod laying around? You could pull up a 40" rock with a snoopy rod.

Uh, what I meant was you can use some of mine. How about Thursday night?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks Husky but as you might have guessed, I have a feeling my day job is going to be keeping me a tad busy in the next few weeks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

I just had my working hours changed. I will get back with you today on whether or not I can hit the pier on Thursday night.

Is this going to be an all nighter?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey guys...

I have never fished Matapeake before and i was wondering how do you get there??? This is my year to visit as many new fishing spots as possible. Directions would be great guys... Thanks


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Blue, isn't the DNR spot right behind the pier. To get my bearings together isn't that the spot first exit across the Bay Bridge. Man, if I wasn't busy on Thursday night I would definitely be out there, but I sure may try it out late Friday, depending upon the weather. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I spoke too soon. My wife has plans Thursday night already. I'm actually thinking about going tonight. Plus I heard there is a flood warning for Thursday night--lots of rain.

Yes, take first exit on the right --Romancoke/Metapeake after the bay bridge. There is an entrance on the right. It is sort of easy to drive by it if you haven't been. There is a wood sign (no street sign).

If you get to the pier at the end of the road (Romancoke), you passed it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No, I don't like the whether. Won't be going except maybe on Saturday.

Have to try out those fishbites.

Sand Flea, good point--the next few days should be really busy for you with your job--you know given all the fishing people will be doing to relieve stress with the Iraq deal and all. I hadn't thought about all the moderating you will be doing.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

There were biting everywhere on the pier but biting on the left corner of pier were constant. I may hit the pier tonight depends on my job I guess but if i am up there a person with matching 3 ugly 12' with matching reel would be me....

Someone please bring them pier net cus...I am broke buying licenses from VA,MD,DC,Saltwater,Trout....and goes on and on.........


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Shoot!!!!!! RAIN RAIN AND MORE RAIN!!!

I don't thik I can make it tonight but if you are heading up there please take your rain gear.... BTW, anyone going down to Virginia beach for some Croakers this coming weekend?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

very possibly going to VA Beach next weekend. We were planing on AI but tha water might not be warm enough yet.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

be there tonight


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

So what did you catch and how was the crowd there?


----------



## weakie (Mar 19, 2003)

Jangwuah and Husky---It was very nice meeting you guys! Well, I got the big ol skunk. Jangwuah's buddy hooked acouple smaller rocks and and had a couple other bites. I had nothing at all. My skills must have dwindled some over the winter. I did not see and 45 inches as bluefish had mentioned but life will go on.I will try the pier again. Anyone heard the water temps? Not to much to post about but maybe soon..................Again, it was nice meeting you guys and i hope to do it again! See ya!


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

C'mon gous! I know at least one of you can backi me up ....  Someone please tell board that metapeake does hold cow striper in spring and winter,,,i know some of you have seen it.. I look like a liar....  
Man! I will be up there coming Monday and I will take my camera with me...  
Anyone wanna join?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

News Flash boys! past week in march's madness! I have 30 of 69 striper catch. Monday one sitting, 32, friday in the misty cold bay, 39. will have pics uploaded here soon. I have been amongst the Matapeake comeraderie for over 7 years through all the seasonal incomming fish species. This doesn't make me special, just blessed when I was the only fisherman on deck for two days, just me, the fish, camera, and all owed to GOD! rods-12.6 master,10' ugly,diawa 10'. reels, penn,bluerunner. string-60 lb firewire. weights 4-6 oz. tight lines and gods blessings to you all.*pics*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Why so much lead. 60# fireline should cast like 16# mono. I don't use anything heavier than 2 oz. 4 to 6 oz. is all I use when wreck fishing. I feel I'm more successful when I use he lighest weight possible.

Catman.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I do use 5oz at metapeake also,,not so much to throw further but to hold the bottom when tide is moving. It seems pretty shallow and quite front the surface but I have seen tides drifting my 5oz at metapeake
occationally. Plus I fished next to some folks with no talent when comes to casting. Making a long story short, you need to cast straight and hold it there when pier is full otherwise you be spending most of time untanggling the mess or throwing people off the pier..


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Me and my dad are thinking of hitting Matapeake tonight just to try it out. Im curious though  has anyone heard anything about Point Lookout??? We are debating on whether to go there or Matapeake.
Just thought i would ask.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bluefish,

I can personnally vouch for you and the Matapeake stipers in the Spring!  Last year I made a kiliing there on bloodworms during the C&R season.

I too use at least 5 (sometimes 6 oz) to hold bottom at Matapeake. When the tide changes at night (and the idiots next to you are sleeping and their lines drifting like crazy  ), you have to be able to:

1. Cast out straight.
2. Hold bottom during the current change
3. Have a pair of clippers handy to cut all the lines that are drifing into your lines and causing havoc. 

Why go to the pier if you are going to sleep all night? Why not go home if you can't handle the slack periods?


----------



## weakie (Mar 19, 2003)

1 ounce was more than holding last night. for 4 hours. what was going on. current was very light.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Master Caster,,Depends on where you live I would go to which ever is closer..I think chance with striper is about same but since it's both C&R why not same some gas..?
It's my 2 cent...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

To each his own I guess but a 2oz to 3oz sputnick type sinker will hold the bottom just as well as 6oz bank sinker. As far as crazies fishing Matapeke, I'd rather drive another hour or so and fish The Tank. At least the crazies are grouped at the first 1/3rd of the pier. If you go to the end of pier (about a mile and a 1/8th walk) you'll find the serious fishermen.  

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman,

Thanks for the advice on the Tank. I have not fished there before but now I know where to go to avoid the crazies! 

You'll find me at the end of the pier once I finally get to do some fishing out there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

More serious fisherman are at the Tank,but I think the crazies are pretty mutch everywhere.Lets just hope it dosen't get too much out of hand.At Matapeake I use 3-5oz piyramid or storm sinker,but if you use bank sinkers they have to be alot heavier like 5-10ozs.In crouded places there needs to be more coroperation.


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

Was contemplating going to the Tank tonight, but decided to stop at Matapeake instead. Bluefish, you are right.. The stripers were there (9" - 15" on average) and they were poaching left and right. The pier cleared out at about 9 pm. It was only myself and a group of really nice college students left. About 20 minutes later, my 9' Pinnacle just went flat. Shortly afterward I landed a 42" Striper! I went there to check out your report of these monsters and am now glad I did! I cannot remember who posted last year with intstructions on using a shock leader, but thank you! Once again it did not fail. I use a 9' Pinnacle Raider with 17 lb test and a 50 lb flourocarbon shock leader with a 4 oz pyramid sinker. From landing this beast on the pier to the 4.5' Longfin Mako I caught in the surf last summer, this setup has never failed me. All of you at Pier and Surf are a definite compliment to the sport! Thanks to all of you... Matt


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Bayfisher,

I found it hard to believe that you caught 39 rockfish last Friday considering that I fished Matapeake Pier from 7:00 am to 1:30 pm, and you arrived at the pier about 8:30 am. In all that time while we were talking and fishing, you only got two bites while I got none.

While I was loading my fishing equipment in my van on the parking lot before going home, a guy was getting ready to go to the pier. Assuming that he did go to the pier, you ony had the pier to yourself for about 15 minutes. Although, you could have caught all these fish after I left, you were not "the only fisherman on deck" for Friday.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman's right the further you go on the Tank(pier) the better it is and you don't run into that many crazies, they like to stay close to shore or can't walk that far. I myself won' fish the Tank till the middle or to the end of the summmer,can't keep anything now.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just so you guys know, the DNR Hillsboro Office is responsible for patroling the Matapeake Pier and looking for poachers.

*Their number is (410) 758-2890. *


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Dirrty Harry~~~ 

Glad you had a blast on that pier. Only we can do something about those illegal fish kept in pier.. By the way, Where in pier were you fishing from? left, right,or in the middle?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I noticed that when I tried to print all of the messages for this topic, I would only get 8 pages. I tried printview for other long topics and get the same limitation. Actually 9 pages is the maximum, but the 9th page will always be printed blank. Is this limitation setup by PIERANDSURF.COM, or can I change my settings, or what?
[/LIST]


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

Bluefish,
I was at the end on the left side. I have also saved the DNR Hotline in my phone for the next time. People always look at me like I have 2 heads when I release these fish. They just don't get it  , but they will when they are cuffed and their vehicle is confiscated... I'm looking forward to some more C & R fun. Maybe I'll catch up with you out there sometime.


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

Did Greencart just nail Bayfisher as a clearly established LIAR???!!!

Bayfisher: your lack of reply suggests you know you were nailed!

What disciplinary measures are appropriate, or do we just ignore such lying windbags?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

we tie them up and thorw 8 and bait at them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Greencart...You've got to stop being so shy and say what your really feel.  I used to be the same way until I got older. 

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Catman,

Look who is talking! You said in your earlier message that you don't even confront anyone (SMILE)!

I hate to badmouth Bayfisher, but when I met him, I asked him if he read PIERANDSURF. He said yes, and I asked him who he was. I told him that I was Green Cart. He was forewarned.

I think he posted because he thought that I was too stupid to write to PIERANDSURF because I was deaf. As for the other guy who was getting ready to go to the pier from the parking lot, I think Bayfisher posted because he inferred that the other guy did not have a computer.

Green Cart


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im still fishing at Matapeake for C&R fishing;I went out on the pier yesterday from 7:30am-1pm.I caught about 8 Stripers from 10-21" and 2 White Perch with one being 11".Early in the day it was halway calm,but at about 10:30 it got windy.The guy next to me caught a 33" Striper that was probily 24lbs.I also met Scorperino the same day;weather was a little rough,but still not bad.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Save some of that hot action for me! I'll be there Saturday morning at first light.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

UPDATE! I dont, and never cared for what any other thinks, assumes, or opinionates on what i do, fish, live or breath. secondly, i have all the pictures that i need for me to know, with god, and the fish as witness. I use whatever technique tools and rod,reel,tackle setup to get it done. I am known at matapeake for many years with ones who are NOT vindictive. A true fisherman trusts, respects, and honors anothers catch. the problem is that the sooner we face the doubts, assumptions of others, the sooner that we can get along with each other when its realtime on. you see, i have been to Hatteras, buxton, ocracoke, and eastern seaboard enough to know when to turn off the conflicting and mostly damaging attitudes that breed for others to be misearable. jealousy is the culprit i believe when another DIS'S anothers outing. people before you get off on a tangent(I am not yet)stop the pot shots on anothers attitudes, techniques, and let go, and get real, get over the jealousy and intimidation, grow up and get a fish on, cause i aint buyin whats being sold by those who jus cant get along.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

YOU want proof for matapeake. email me, will send few KODAK MOMENTS. as for green....yo bro what happened? freindly on the pier...thats what i remembered. and BTW. i do high technology in college, in saying that...tight lines...and lets try not to limit ourselves to a corner in this forum, venture out sometimes. this isnt the be all end all solution. 
[email protected]


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I think it's time to kill this topic...
Let's all just relax.. It could have happened or maybe it did not but important thing is that you guys were out there and enjoyed a beautiful weather plus left all hectic life style behind for one day. I was accused for reporting false report on this topic but for those fished Metapeake...they know it's true... Bring on the cow!!


----------



## cid (Apr 18, 2002)

It is not hard to have double digit hook-ups in Matapeake when the fish is running and u know what u r doing. I am gonna miss It been a regular there for over 8 years. 
Goodluck all in opening day
Cid


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

i will sincerely miss you too, even though i havent met you, anyone loving matapeake, is good enuff


----------



## cid (Apr 18, 2002)

I am sure we met I am the guy usually with a camo coverall, Ambassadeur reels and fishing the right corner (or trying to fish there}


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I AM THE SKINNY REDHEAD ON THE LEFT CORNER WITH MASTER POLE,UGLY 11' AND ELIMINATOR, WITH BLUERUNNER,BAITRUNNER,AND ALWAYS REBAITIN RODS,CASTING, AND AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER, HAD TENT ON PIER.


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm just a guy who likes to fish  As soon as I bait the hooks, the whole world goes away, just how it should be  Its really good to see the tension leave this board. Let's all go fishin'!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

DirtyHarry...Me to. Guess it was just a little release after being couped up all winter watching the guys on TV catching them. Looking forward to meeting some more P&S guys this season.

Catman.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Today. Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of rain. Highs in the mid 60s. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent.

Tonight. Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain. Warm with lows in the lower 50s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent.

Saturday. Showers and thunderstorms likely. Highs 65 to 70. South winds 10 to 15 mph becoming west late. Chance of rain 60 percent.

Saturday night. Showers and thunderstorms likely. Lows 40 to 45. North winds around 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.

Sunday. Partly cloudy with a chance of rain. Cooler and breezy. Highs 45 to 50. Chance of rain 50 percent.

Sunday night. Partly cloudy and breezy. Lows near 30.

Monday. Partly cloudy. Highs near 50.

Tuesday. Mostly cloudy. A chance of rain from early afternoon on. Lows 30 to 35 and highs near 60.

Wednesday. Partly cloudy and breezy. Lows in the upper 30s and highs in the lower 60s.

Thursday. Partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 40s and highs 65 to 70.


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm with you Catman, the winter withdrawal was certainly there. I'm on vacation all week so if anyone wants to drop hooks, let me know. I live about 15 min from Matapeake.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fish were there - no rain. See fishing report for details. If only it were opening day!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Bulls starting to be caught. 32" w/18" girth,photos, along with before the 4 tstorms came through, the fog, drop of 30 degrees, and drizzle, two other women caught bull stripers along with me, but sadly, one lost a tackle box, packed to the hilt, to the bay (we know what that feels like) if you dont, one day will. good luck with winter fishing in snow, although, lets try not to get cornered on the 19th of april by the 100,000 boats and first timers at the pier.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

CAUGHT YESTERDAY WERE 22-32-39" ROCKFISH AT MATAPEAKE, of which were 5 only by me, pics @ 11, other than that , it was slow going. tightlines and BRING A NET!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Last Night I went fishing agin at Matapeake;A few big White Perch,8-12in Sripers.After catching all the small ones I got surprized at about4:00am by a 30" Striper that wieghed 12.5lbs,after that fish I seen and lost about an 22"er.It was slow drizzelly,and very cool;but I waited and the big one hit.Hopefully they'll be bigger next time.All the fish were caught on bloodworms,however I need to try other baits to weed out the smaller fish.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Happy,
How do you weigh your fish?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I got a Rapala digitial scale;is it acurate?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

I dunno... just interested in your weighing method since nobody really posts weight. I started last year keeping track of length and weight of all stripers I caught and your above post looks about average for that size fish. In my data, I find the stripers are usually heavier in the fall and tend to be lighter during the summer. I use a boga grip as my weighing tool. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I also have a rapala digital scale.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

WELL GUYS? WHERE DA FISH AT? BEEN QUIET LATELY ON THE REPORT HERE  HELP US ALL OUT AND GET FISH ON.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Some of my friends are taking nice stripers at IRI on lures in the early AM. White bucktails with white or yellow worm trailers is the ticket.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Went to Metapeake yesterday and got skunked!
Wind started to pick up speed around 9pm
I tried juicy bloodworm as a bait but no taker. I managed to get huge strike on one of my 12' ugly but fish took everythign but a hook. Called it a night after mother nature decided to offer me a free bath( No thank you , it was already freezing!) 

BTW.... Any report on croakers around POINT LOOKOUT area?


----------



## FishFry (May 21, 2002)

Hello everyone, I am not really new to the site but I don't really post much but I Fished Metapeake from about 5-9. Caught a couple of decent size stripers (20-25) closer to the far corner. At the other corner there were a couple of guys catching some nice size ones, probably 28-36 inches between 6-8 fish. Didn't do as good as them but better luck next time. When do the croakers start to bite here?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fished there early in the morning from 1-4am and got skunked  .Windy as hell,drizzle,and froze my but off  .I tried to weed out the smaller fish by using clam snouts and frozen bunker on 4/0-8/0 circle hooks with 6oz spider weights.My local Safeway said thell get some fresh Herring in a few days,and I can't wait to try it on some of those big cows and bulls over there.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

yep! report is right! we caught 34-39" rock on the left corner, steve and I. goodluck on the bumrush of people on opening day. suggest you find alternate area.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fished Matapeake last night-7am this morning and only caught a few 14"-16" Stripers.Others didn't catch mutch neither tried clam snouts but bloodworms were the best bait.It started out being windy then settled down towards morning.On a good note the first Croakers of the season were caught.One guy showed me the Croaker he caught and it was about 18".By next week the Croakers should be thick as theives.


----------

